# Dove Recipes



## oldpro

It's time for your best dove recipes - grilled, fried, baked, or stir fried.

What is your favorite? Chicken fried with cream gravy is hard to beat.


----------



## ratherbefishin

I like to season up the breast with tony's, add jalapeno, a piece of onion, and a little bit of cream cheese to each, wrap with peppered bacon and cook em on the pit.

I have never tried the chicken fried recipe but it sounds awesome!!! I'm going to have to try it when the season starts up. September 18th can't get here soon enough!!


----------



## Koolbreeze72

slice jal, onion, pan sausage, then wrap w/pepper bacon, a lit' tonys...GOOD TO GO.



PS Forgot to add -grill em (got to be politically correct these days lol)


----------



## oldpro

*Deep fried doves*

We fixed our first batch of doves for the season last night, and it was awesome. Marinated the dove breasts for a couple of hours in buttermilk, Texas Pete's hot sauce, a couple of eggs, and Cajun Shake. Dredged them is seasoned flour, mostly Cajun Shake for the seasoning. Then deep fried them at 350 degrees for 6 minutes. Sides of mashed potatoes, blackeyed peas, and cream gravy. That is my all time favorite meal. Doves need to be a little pink in the middle to be perfect for me.

I'll be trying to gather up some more today, weather permitting.


----------



## Aggie Chris

*Dove Guisada*

breasts from 15 birds
1 tablespoon vegetable oil 
3 cups water 
1/4 teaspoon Dried Oregano Leaves 
1 teaspoon Cumin 
1 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper 
1 1/2 teaspoons salt 
1 clove garlic minced 
1/2 green bell pepper diced 
1/2 onion sliced 
1 fresh tomato diced 
1/2 cup tomato sauce 
1 tablespoon chili powder 
1 teaspoon paprika 
2 teaspoons all purpose flour 
2 tablespoons vegetable oil 

1. Sear meat in oil. 
2. Add water and cook on medium-low heat for about 30 minutes, stirring occasionally. 3. Add oregano, cumin, black pepper, salt and garlic to the meat. 
4. Add vegetables (bell pepper, onion and tomato) and continue to cook about 30 minutes. 
5. Add tomato sauce, chili powder and paprika. 
6. Continue to simmer for another 15-20 minutes. 
7. While the meat is simmering, heat 2 tbsp oil in a small sauté pan and add flour over medium-low heat. 
8. Stir the flour and oil constantly until the flour turns a light golden brown (roux). 
9. Add the roux to the meat and continue to simmer for about another 30 minutes.


----------



## Freshwaterman

:cheers: From one Ag to another......that really sounds good. I now know what to do with the rest of my dove breast from this past weekend.


----------



## waterwolf

*Dove Ka-Bobs*

fillets of doves breast
purple onions
jalapenos 
banana peppers
red or green bell peppers

apply very light coating of olive oil to doves
season with your favorite spices,

soak wood sticks in water(so they dont burn) about 10 mins

get a few family members or friends and start making ka-bobs

Good hot bed of mesquite coals. Grill and brush with a basting sauce.

Dont pack the stick to tight or it will take longer to cook

ENJOY>))))">

NOTE: easy way to remove breast from bone is to use a (small spoon),hold breast in palm and scoop each side out.and its alot easier when they are semi-frozen....start at the wide end.:texasflag


----------



## Nwilkins

waterwolf said:


> fillets of doves breast
> purple onions
> jalapenos
> banana peppers
> red or green bell peppers
> 
> apply very light coating of olive oil to doves
> season with your favorite spices,
> 
> soak wood sticks in water(so they dont burn) about 10 mins
> 
> get a few family members or friends and start making ka-bobs
> 
> Good hot bed of mesquite coals. Grill and brush with a basting sauce.
> 
> Dont pack the stick to tight or it will take longer to cook
> 
> ENJOY>))))">
> 
> NOTE: easy way to remove breast from bone is to use a (small spoon),hold breast in palm and scoop each side out.and its alot easier when they are semi-frozen....start at the wide end.:texasflag


AWESOME, first marinate in teriyaki sauce and brown sugar


----------



## raz1056

Throw them in a pot with water, onion, celery, salt, pepper, and cook until almost tender, drop in some home made egg noodles and have some of the best soup around on a cold winter day. If you don't have access to any good noodles use rice--MMMMM Good.:cheers:


----------



## driftwood2

The way my Mother use to fix them. 
Brown in pan with alittle oil. add water, cover and simmer until tender, about 45 min. Take doves out, make a gravy with the hearts gizzards. Doves, and dove gravy with mash tatters is the best.


----------



## Procrastinator

driftwood2 said:


> The way my Mother use to fix them.
> Brown in pan with alittle oil. add water, cover and simmer until tender, about 45 min. Take doves out, make a gravy with the hearts gizzards. Doves, and dove gravy with mash tatters is the best.


Works with Squirrel and Quail too!


----------



## NoCatchinFishMark

age your birds. i read this several years ago in Texas Fish and Game i think. put your dove in a zip lock bag and put them in the refrigerator guts feathers and all. the article said 2 weeks but i dont leave them more than 1 1/2. then take them out and clean them. i know it sounds kinda gross but it is the best dove i have ever had. you gotta try it to see. it makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## Gethookedadventures

my favorite way is to pick the dove and gut leaving skin on, cut legs and wings off. then soak in buttermilk for several hours. Batter with flour an deep fry the whole bird like a little chicken


----------



## rynochop

NoCatchinFishMark said:


> age your birds. i read this several years ago in Texas Fish and Game i think. put your dove in a zip lock bag and put them in the refrigerator guts feathers and all. the article said 2 weeks but i dont leave them more than 1 1/2. then take them out and clean them. i know it sounds kinda gross but it is the best dove i have ever had. you gotta try it to see. it makes a HUGE difference.


I'll have to take your word on that. I wonder how many wives will stand for dead birds in the fridge for two weeks?


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

I just found two ziplocks of dove breasts in the bottom of my freezer that I killed back in Sept. They slipped below some bags of fish fillets and I forgot about them. Think their still ok to eat? They don't look freezer burned but I'm not sure if they are still good since I've never let dove last that long in my freezer!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

SV_DuckBuster said:


> I just found two ziplocks of dove breasts in the bottom of my freezer that I killed back in Sept. They slipped below some bags of fish fillets and I forgot about them. Think their still ok to eat? They don't look freezer burned but I'm not sure if they are still good since I've never let dove last that long in my freezer!


Heck yeah they're still good.
Tell you what - tell me where you live and I'll come pick them up then report back to you after this weekend when I get a chance to cook them up. :mpd:


----------



## SV_DuckBuster

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Heck yeah they're still good.
> Tell you what - tell me where you live and I'll come pick them up then report back to you after this weekend when I get a chance to cook them up. :mpd:


C'mon up to the Woodlands sat evening! Dove, redfish and blacktip steaks on the grill. The beer is silver and cold!


----------

